# Where did my white balance presets go?



## Bronco (May 31, 2015)

This is literally my second day working with Lightroom (5.7.1) so please forgive my ignorance up front.  Yesterday as I was using the develop module, when I would click on my white balance adjustment, I had a whole slew of options to choose from (As Shot, Auto, Daylight, Cloudy, Shade, etc.).  Then this morning, seemingly no matter what I did or where I clicked, all I could find was As Shot, Auto and Custom as options.  Now I've just gone back in again and the full menu is showing up.  It's not a huge deal because it seems that the Custom option is pretty quickly able to replicate any of those presets, but I did find the extra settings rather useful yesterday.  Any ideas what I'm doing wrong to cause them to cycle in and out.  If it helps at all, I notice that there's an eye dropper icon immediately to the left of my white balance drop down menu.  I can't remember if that was there yesterday or not.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 31, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Any chance you're mixing up working with Raw files (which have the full range of WB options) and an RGB-file such as a Jpeg (which only have that limited set of WB options). One of the benefits of shooting Raw is of course the much greater control over the WB setting.


----------



## Bronco (May 31, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Any chance you're mixing up working with Raw files (which have the full range of WB options) and an RGB-file such as a Jpeg (which only have that limited set of WB options). One of the benefits of shooting Raw is of course the much greater control over the WB setting.



Jim, that makes complete sense.  I can easily see that I may have simply just clicked on the wrong file when I was scrolling along the library this morning.  

Thanks so much for the tip and for the gracious welcome.  You are a gentleman and a scholar.  :bluegrin:


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 31, 2015)

Thanks (not so sure about the "scholar" though :shock!


----------

